# Combo #5 11-24-08



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing much interesting about this un, kind of the same. As before, went to the weeeb for duckies and fishies. during the afternoon. Caught 2 (16-17 in) brownies, couple of smaller guys, 1 whitie and shot a duckie (mallard). Breaking news from this trip- I missed 2 shots so I ain't 100% anymore.  That puts me at about 75% now. We'll ty to do better next time. The river is starting to freeze over which will make it tough for fishing etc. being that there is so little flow. I was going to try to redeem myself on the duckies when I got back in the truck and the check engine light came on and engine running rough. :roll: Decided to rap it up and head home for obvious reasons. Had just driven over some big sage and didn't know what I did. Checked around but couldn't see anything obvious. Was worried all the way back as to what I might have done and whether I was going to make it. Well I did.  Took it into the shop and they found 1 spark plug full of water (not antifreeze). ??????????? They put a seal in the tube that it goes thru the plug and sent me on my way. They could find no source of the water. I, also haven't had any washing, puddles, etc, and am at a loss for the source. I guess I can only watch and wait for future developments. At least it didn't cost me any nickles which was a big relief!!!! Any ideas?? :?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Leaky, I ain't very smart sometimes, but I would take a guess the sparkplug was loose to begin with. During the cool down period, after you had driven the vehicle, I would assume moisture was drawn in through the plug threads. If that was the case, your sparkplug should have had a hint of rust on it, did you see any rust? Also, if it was very loose the engine should have sounded like a tractor. 

That's all I got....good luck with that, keep us informed....


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Great Job on the duck and fish it sucks you had truck trouble. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good work!! If I was over 70% shooting, I would be one happy camper! Good job Leaky.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job Leaky. I'm way, way under your percentage but I've made a box of shells last about three trips now... :lol: Good to hear you got out again though. Went out yesterday for a bit with the dog and got him some exercise. I'll shoot you some pics.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go Leaky.
Just keep the shooting percentage above your age, OK! :wink:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa,
That's going to be real tough, if not impossible.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

.45,
Well I read you post with interest! First off, didn't see the spakplug in question.  Still, with that, wouldn't the water they described have to be in the elect. conn. area?? Water in the cylinder spark plug area (electrode gap) wouldn't seem to do that. I ain't a mechanic, so bear with me. Glad to have feed back from folks that know more than me, which includes you.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Now you have me scratching my head.....in your post, you said


> sparkplug full of water...


 I had assumed the threaded area where the spark plug, goes had water in it.

Now _I'm _lost....

Leaky, if you could let us know the year and make of your vehicle, we may entice the Mr. Fatbass to help out, after all, he is a motorhead of sorts....


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

.45,
Hope I'm not miss representing the problem.  The best I know it was the spark plug area and they asked if I had recently had a car wash, etc. whidh I haven't, so ---------, I assume that's what I'm talking about. Didn't even drive thu any puddles that I can remember. It was definitely water, not anti freeze, supposedly. It's a 98 Ford 150. small V-8, Flair side, short bed, with 4 Wheel drive. Have driven about 50 mi. now with no check engine light re occurrence. ?????


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The only 'spark plug' area that could get wet would be the distributor cap, coil and spark plug wires. ( I think ) Leaky, if water got under your distributor cap, the mechanic's may have replaced that gasket that holds the cap tight. If the spark plug wires have been loose or cracked this will also allow condensation to draw back into the spark plug wire boots. Boots, meaning where the spark plug wire hooks to the actual spark plug or on top of the distributor. 
My guess, without seeing the problem, would be to remove each wire, one at a time and inspect, clean and tighten each plug and plug wire. And make sure the boot 'snaps' onto the spark plug. But, if the _check engine light _ is off, your still good for another trip or two........ I wish I lived closer to you, I would do it for you......

*Any idea's from other forum members ??*

Good luck Leaky, eat Turkey to-day, worry about it tomorrow !! :wink:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

.45,
Well, I guess I should have communicated better with the mechanic.  I'm sure he was speaking of only one spark plug and "it was full of water" ?????? He seemed to be describing some kind of "tube" (recess?) that the spark plug goes into and his putting a silicon seal/o-ring or something in since the existing seal may not have been working? Anyway, probably what I need to do is visit with them again and ask more questions. I was just so happy with getting out of there without spending any nickels I just left in a hurry.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Leaky said:


> .45,
> Well, I guess I should have communicated better with the mechanic.  I'm sure he was speaking of only one spark plug and "it was full of water" ?????? * He seemed to be describing some kind of "tube" (recess?) that the spark plug goes into and his putting a silicon seal/o-ring or something in since the existing seal may not have been working*? Anyway, probably what I need to do is visit with them again and ask more questions. I was just so happy with getting out of there without spending any nickels I just left in a hurry.


That's it Leaky !!

It was a spark plug boot that was not connecting with the spark plug very well. A dielectric grease is commonly used to prevent the boot from sticking to the spark plug and also protects electrical parts from water.......In the picture below, I have put an 'X' on the 'boot' over the spark plug. Inside, between the boot and spark plug is where the dielectric grease ( silicon )....would go. Your in good shape Leaky, you really don't have anything to worry about, I think you have found a good place to take your vehicle though, if you have more problems, they seem to know what they're doing....


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

HooooooooRaaaaaa  Thanks bud. Thanks for the help!!! :wink: Ypu must kind of enjoy this stuff, huh? Anways, thanks for jumpun in. Still wonder where the water came from. Hope ya had a good Thanksgiving, we did. May many fishies and much wild game be with ya.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My son and I built his first engine in the basment, and the second, and the third. I learned and forgot a lot. I don't enjoy it much anymore. It cost too damned much !!

And, it's not as fulfilling as fishing. Leaky, glad you had a good Thanksgiving !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm glad to hear it's not your defibrillator valve. Those suckers can be pricey.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

SilverSmitty, aka Fishkitty,
Glad to hear from ya. Missed ya!!!!!!!!!!!    The truck is running good again. Went back to the Weeb and let Sparky do his thing. Duck hunting sucks, ( young hunters driving up and down the road flushing any ducks that would have been there) so I let Sparky chase some fishies. Dumb sh--------, left my fish bag there with some whities. Have to go back up tomorrow to retrieve (probably frozen), this will make em kind of mushy.  Oh well.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Leaky said:


> SilverSmitty, aka Fishkitty,
> Glad to hear from ya. Missed ya!!!!!!!!!!!    The truck is running good again. Went back to the Weeb and let Sparky do his thing. Duck hunting sucks, ( young hunters driving up and down the road flushing any ducks that would have been there) so I let Sparky chase some fishies. Dumb sh--------, * left my fish bag there with some whities. Have to go back up tomorrow to retrieve* (probably frozen), this will make em kind of mushy.  Oh well.


Uh huh.... :roll:

Good as any excuse to get back up there, I guess.... :lol:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

.45,
Hey, be nice. :wink:    You just can't experience my best friend (Sparky) and his exurberance, unless you knew him. Like I said, he's my best bud and I do a lot of things that I just wouldn't do, I'd probably sit on my but if it weren't for him.  But you're mostly right, truth sometimes hurts..  Just be gentle to an old guy, ok.? Just kidding, keep it coming.


----------

